# Tokyo 3 days only?



## ValHam (Jan 17, 2013)

Going to Tokyo for 3 days on Tues - never been there - staying at Hotel Metropolitan - central - next to subway - anything easy to get to and should not be missed - Thanks kindly Val


----------



## Jimster (Jan 26, 2013)

*Tokyo*

Hope you had a good time


----------



## hsintang (Mar 7, 2013)

We did the following in 2010, 3 days in Tokyo and 2 days in Hakone.  Hope the list in Tokyo helps.

*Tsukiji *- Fish Market -  go early and have early lunch there to avoid long lines.

*Tokyo tower*- the highest construction in Tokyo (333m). It has two observatories, one at 150m, and the other one at 250m. Tokyo Tower is open all year round from 9am to 10pm. It can be accessed from Akabanebashi (Oedo line), Kamiyacho (Hibiya line), Onarimon (Mita line), Daimon (Asakusa & Oedo lines) or Hamamatsucho (JR/Tokyo Monorail) stations.

*Roppongi* for Bars at night.

*Ginza* - Shopping district in central tokyo, which mean Gin - Silver, Za - place.  Most visitors to Ginza came only to windowshop, as the goods on display were far too expensive. 

*The Imperial palace*- requested tour tickets (free) in advance on their website.

*Shinjuku*The west area is neatly lined skyscraper. The east area is most crowed place in Tokyo. The south area is scattered with new tourist spots. Shinjuku is a city of entertainment.
Shinjuku station is the worlds busiest train station. - approaching 3 million people daily.
Kabukicho
Major entertainment town in Shinjuku. There are many restaurant, theater, movie theater, adult shop and game arcades.
Shinjuku Gyoen National Garden
Originally created as garden for royal family, it is currently a national park, harmonizing both European and Japanese styles.

*Meiji-Jingu* Completed in 1920, Meiji-Jingu was built in memory of Emperor Meiji and Empress Shoken, under whose rule Japan ended its isolation from the outside world. Unfortunately, like much else in Tokyo, the shrine was destroyed in the bombing at the end of WW2. The rebuilding of the shrine was completed in 1958.


----------

